# Win 8 doesn't boot - winload.efi error - Easeus Partition Manager



## BhargavJ (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got a new Dell laptop, a Dell Inspiron 15 3537 (i5, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 1 GB HD 8670 Gfx card, Win 8 pre-installed). I started it up, tinkered for about half an hour, and saw that it had one single partition, around 450 GBs. Then I copied (an older version of) Easeus Partition Manager from my old laptop, installed it in the Dell laptop, and started it up.

It showed a whole lot of partitions; one was the 450 GB one that I can see in My Computer, then there was another 500 MB one, and three or four others. I took a screenshot but its in the non-booting Dell laptop.   I resized the 450 MB partition, making one 100 MB one and leaving the rest to be resized later. Easeus asked for restart, so I allowed it do to so; after rebooting, it started working, and then all of a sudden I got this "Your PC needs to be repaired message", citing a problem with winload.efi, and an error code of 0xc0000225:

*s13.postimg.org/iyo5ky8k3/Your_PC_needs_to_be_repaired.jpg

Of the three options at the bottom, Enter and F8 don't work; if I press them, the same screen comes back. Pressing Esc shows another screen which I don't understand at all:

*s13.postimg.org/c9hm4xn83/Boot_Manager_UEFI.jpg

I don't have the Windows 8 DVD with me; Windows came pre-installed with this laptop. I don't even know what the Serial no. of this Windows copy is. I was going to use Advanced Tokens Manager to copy it, but this happened before I could do it. 

I have only the following on my old laptop: (1) Windows 7 x64 Home Premium ISO, (2) Ubuntu 14.04.1 x64 ISO, downloaded about a week ago, and (3) a 16 GB USB drive.

How do I repair the new laptop? 

- - - Updated - - -

There's an ongoing discussion here:

[Urgent] Win 8 doesn't boot - winload.efi error - Easeus Partition Manager - Laptops - Windows 8

It might help many who face a similar problem in the future. My laptop now boots, but it shows two entries, one is Win 8 and the other is Win 8 (volume 3).


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

So looks like you fixed the problem?
Boot entries can be fixed by editing GRUB or through Windows's EasyBCD tool.


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 29, 2014)

It is temporarily fixed. I'm going to format and reinstall Win 8.1. I'm currently downloading the Win 8.1 Single Language ESD. I'll report back with whatever happens.

There's another thread here:

Messed up recovery partitions.

and:

Windows 8.1 with Update ESDs Repository - Page 67

and in the same thread:

Windows 8.1 with Update ESDs Repository - Page 70


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2014)

That is why i prefer flashget(older v1.73) because unlike IDM it pre-allocate all file space & then fills in the data.this way if download is stopped & can not be continued for whatever reason one can still use it in a torrent of same file to resume the downloading.


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 31, 2014)

@ Whitestar: I didn't know about this. I'll try it next time. 

I quick formatted the big 363.11 GBs partition as NTFS. Then I used GetDataBack for NTFS to scan that partition. It first shows:

*s8.postimg.org/4vjylwq81/Main_Screen.jpg

For the three partitions, it shows the same kind of data:

*s18.postimg.org/h4gbcyn6d/image.jpg

*s15.postimg.org/7fqlv23lz/image.jpg

*s28.postimg.org/py6uxilqx/image.jpg

The reason I'm doing this is I'm still hopeful of getting the factory ISO or whatever out of the recovery partition that I destroyed. But these images don't show any such data, do they? Any other software I can use to get the recovery ISO data from the recovery partition I destroyed?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why i prefer flashget(older v1.73) because unlike IDM it pre-allocate all file space & then fills in the data.this way if download is stopped & can not be continued for whatever reason one can still use it in a torrent of same file to resume the downloading.



Does flashget have the same level of integration with browser like on YT and Vimeo videos that IDM have? If  yes, I would happily switch myself.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION]: If your laptop came with original Windows, you should have get a Windows recovery disk. Or you can try to get it from the seller you bought the laptop from?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2014)

I use flashget older version so it does not have IDM's level of integration but for all such things(from YT to any file/video hosting site) i use jdownloader.No one can match its capabilities when downloading from streaming sites like YT.Just copy paste your link(as i use portable not installed version) & it will give you a nice detailed lists of all formats to download after analysing the link.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION]: If your laptop came with original Windows, you should have get a Windows recovery disk. Or you can try to get it from the seller you bought the laptop from?



I got this laptop from Dubai. It didn't come with any Windows DVD. It did have recovery partitions, and the first thing I should have done is to make recovery DVDs, but instead I resized the partition, destroying the recovery partitions. So now I'm downloading Windows 8.1 en-us Single Language .esd.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2014)

For future reference there is no serial no. for pre-installed win 8 like earlier win versions.It is all embedded in your bios & during win 8 install it will pick up this info from bios to activate win 8 provided you are using correct version of win 8 that matches with key embedded in your pc bios(in your case it is win 8 SL).


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, I came to know that just a few days ago. Its better having the key saved in the BIOS, rather than typing it every time you format - reinstall.

I just downloaded and installed Easeus Todo Backup Free; the reason I got this is because it can make a ghost image, and then make a bootable DVD that can read the image from the hard disk, so if Windows stops booting, I can boot from the DVD and copy the ghost image back. But I haven't yet tried this out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never trust any backup restore software without doing at least 2 successful backup & restore to confirm everything works.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 7, 2014)

I still haven't tried it out. But won't trust it straightaway.

Mods, I tried removing the word "Urgent" from the thread title by editing the first post I made, but nothing happened. Please do this using your admin rights.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

Done.You can also try experimenting in virtual machines using software like vmware or VMWare player.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 7, 2014)

You never told us how you got the laptop to boot?


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't remember now; the answer is probably in the Tom's Hardware forum thread that I've linked to in the first post.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 9, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Does flashget have the same level of integration with browser like on YT and Vimeo videos that IDM have? If  yes, I would happily switch myself.



EagleGet has and it is free. Give it a try.


----------

